# Buccastem and Morning Sickness



## mLouise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

From 6 weeks I was throwing up 5 times a day and there were ketones in my urine and I was prescribed Buccastem 3mg by my GP. It more or less stopped the vomiting (not the nausea). I have stopped taking it now (13 weeks). I am now terrified that I have done something to my baby as my consultant said she would have prescribed cyclezine and wasn't that familiar with that drug. It's too late now and I have been taking it from week 6.

I just had my 13 week scan and the NT test the measurement was 2.4mm of the back of the neck, but with my bloods combined I have a risk of 1:4641. Everything was normal ('today' as the consultant said).

Am I being silly or will I just have to wait and see to see if something is wrong with my baby ?

Sorry, I am a bit hysterical.

Louise xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have known them to prescribe buccastem in the past, and it's much the same as other anti-sickness tablets, so don't worry.  It may just be that your consultant is more used to prescribing cyclizine, but different drs and different areas prescribe different things,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

